# Newbie



## Lars5277 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey all, just dropping in.  I am 31 yrs old and restarting martial arts.  I took WTF TKD when I was a kid 13-14 yrs old.  I like to grab hold of what ever I can and mix it up a little.  I am here to learn more about different TKD styles.  I will get to that in a more appropriate thread.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Always good to have another TKD'er on the board.  I practice Ch'ang H'on TKD (ITF) - ask away!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings, at my school I have to do both sets of forms ITF and WTF.  So wassup, and again welcome aboard.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome back to the martial arts!


----------



## Lars5277 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the warm reception everyone.  It is good to be back.  I am 31 yrs old now, a little over weight (6' and 230 lbs), but I live for a challenge.  It took a lot for me to put on that white belt again.


----------



## MJS (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome Lars. :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Sep 6, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome Back Home!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Last Fearner (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Lars.  I look forward to conversations in the Taekwondo threads.

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## bobster_ice (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forums!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 8, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Lars.  

This board has quite a few current and former TKD practitioners, so feel free to ask.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

